# Liqui-Moly U.S.-Spec Engine Oil Information



## E70_48i (Mar 16, 2016)

As an owner of a new (to me) E70 X5, I have been researching various oils to use with the car. If you have ever done internet motor oil research, I'm sure you are aware of how daunting (and comical) the task is.

Anyways, I have always heard great things about Liqui-Moly, but was concerned their U.S. and Euro market formulas were different, so I reached out to Liqui-Moly's U.S. sales rep. (Remeber that in Europe, oil companies can't call an oil "Fully Synthetic" unless it is a true Group IV (PAO) or Group V (ester), which are superior to Group III (hydrocracked crude). After emailing back and forth, I thought I pass along the information that was passed along to me.

1. The only oils sold in the U.S. that are a Group IV base stock are Synthoil Energy 0W-40 and Synthoil Race Tech GT1 10W-60. All other oil is Group III base stock. I was interested in Synthoil Energy, however, it is only LL-98 approved. According to the rep I spoke to, it has an "old" additive pack, and was marketed towards older BMWs. IMO, this could be a great option an additive supplement such as BG MOA.









Data Sheet: https://pim.liqui-moly.de/pidoc/P000341/1360-SynthoilEnergy0W-40-12.0-en.pdf

2. They have a new oil called Special Tec LL 5W-30. It is LL-01 approved, and also passes the stringent MB 229.5 standard. It is a Group III base stock, however, the rep explained why their Group III base stock is superior. I in-part believe him given that you aren't going to find it for $5 a quart at walmart like you can with Mobil 1.









Data Sheet: https://pim.liqui-moly.de/pidoc/P000314/1192-SpecialTecLL5W-30-17.0-en.pdf

Anyway, I thought I would pass along the info. I plan to use Synthoil Energy with BG MOA in my E70 X5. This will result in an oil with a superior base stock to most "synthetic" oils available here in the U.S., along with an excellent anti-wear and cleansing additive pack. I also prefer the slightly thicker viscosity of the 0W-40 as compared to the 5W-30 oil (40º/100º C viscosities of 80/14 vs 68/12). Cheers.


----------



## Liquimoly1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Don´t Focus only on the base stock ... If there is a given OEM oil spec. better follow this without focusing only on the base oil...
Regarding to an API chart in the year 2011 more than 50% of all oils were made on group III Hydro-crack base oil, only 2% were made on group IV PAO base oil.
As soon as an engine oil is approved by OEM ( for your B48 engine Longlife -01 is requested ) this oil is suitable for use - no matter which base oil is in use.


Liqui Moly has two BMW Longlife -01 approved engine oils in the North American range, it´s the Special Tec LL SAE 5W-30 and the Leichtlauf High Tech SAE 5W-40.

By adding an additional additive into an oil without the requested approval you can not "lift" it up to an approved oil. You just increase one piece of the "puzzle" engine oil.

I recommend to use an approved oil and use an additive to increase performance and durability. Therefore Liqui Moly also has some special products such as Cera Tec or the Oil Additive ...


----------



## E70_48i (Mar 16, 2016)

Liquimoly1 said:


> Don´t Focus only on the base stock ... If there is a given OEM oil spec. better follow this without focusing only on the base oil...
> Regarding to an API chart in the year 2011 more than 50% of all oils were made on group III Hydro-crack base oil, only 2% were made on group IV PAO base oil.
> As soon as an engine oil is approved by OEM ( for your B48 engine Longlife -01 is requested ) this oil is suitable for use - no matter which base oil is in use.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I actually decided to use leichtlauf high-tech.


----------

